

Opera 12 alpha now available with hardware acceleration and WebGL - ck2
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/10/13/introducing-opera-12-alpha

======
nextparadigms
Does Chrome have full hardware acceleration yet?

------
ck2
Also:

What's new in Opera 12 (they've been busy)

<http://www.opera.com/browser/next/#content>

There is a follow up article on some hidden settings to tinker with the
acceleration

[http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/10/12/hardware-
acc...](http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/10/12/hardware-acceleration)

